# Espn plus college football games



## BarryW (Jul 8, 2003)

Does anyone know if any of the espn plus college football games will be on the espn alternate channels.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Normally, the ESPN Plus games are in the ESPN Game Plan package, not on the alternate channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

FWIW, if you have the superstations, there is one ESPN Plus game per week simulcasted on WWOR.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

I've only seen that happen once, and it was last year. For some reason, different parts of the country were receiving different espn games at the same time(actually on espn 140), and the alternate channel was receiving another game. Pretty sure most of the time espn shows the same game throughout the country.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

ESPN Plus is not a channel. 

It is a syndicator of regional games. These games are produced by ESPN crews and shown on varrious local stations around the country, sometimes even on an RSN. 

The name is confusing, because most people think that ESPN Plus is a channel and should show up as ESPN alt or something. It isn't.

Most of these games make up the heart of the ESPN Game Plan package.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

ESPN Plus is Totally different than the ESPN Alternate Channels. ESPN Alternates are for people who live in areas where a baseball game is blacked out on ESPN because there team is playing nationally on ESPN. The Alternate Baseball game is available so the folks living in the area where there home team is being shown nationally on ESPN is blacked out can see a game on ESPN. Now that in Mind. The Football games shown on ESPN Plus usually are NOT blacked out. 2 totally different sports here. ESPN Plus games are usually carried on some Local Channels to an area where that College Football team is close to. Also sometimes as a previous poster said there are some ESPN Plus Football games are carried on RSN Channels during the College Football season.


----------

